# I have to admit that I have an OW and I love her.



## dblkman (Jul 14, 2010)

View attachment 1857


Here she is....Aviance Symone Allen born Nov 15th, 7lb 9oz. She has my heart


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

And a real beauty at that!  Congratulations!


----------



## keepmyfamily (Nov 16, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## the liberal one (Nov 4, 2012)

i thought you had an affair...... phew that scares me a-bit STOP MAKING IRRELEVANT TITLES

she's cute REALLY cute........ congrats


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

awww what a cutie


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

gratz daddy d!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Awww cute! Congrats!


----------



## Chopsy (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow, adorable! Congrats. Your title pushed a few buttons for me but I forgive you now!


----------



## dblkman (Jul 14, 2010)

Yeah my wife fussed about the title lol, told me I was mis-leading but its the truth


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

You got me ! Lured me in....I was thinking, how in the world is this weasel gonna justify his new Love... that was sweet !!







Give your wife kuddos for that title! :smthumbup:


----------



## TrustIsGone (Nov 17, 2012)

Beautiful baby!! Congratulations!


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Aww what a sweetie... congratulations to you both!


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I am total sucker for kids... Love the thread title. You better take care of that OW


----------



## dblkman (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone....this is my first and only girl....we had our first boys talk as I rocked her to sleep and we both agreed (well guess I agreed) NO BOYS


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

She is a cutie. Congrats.


----------



## BjornFree (Aug 16, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## MrsSloPok (Nov 12, 2012)

Congratulations! I am a Mama to only girls and they are a joy to have!!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Careful man, hope your wife don't put a VAR underneath the crib....

Congrats Man!


----------



## ARF (Jan 26, 2011)

We need more of topics.

Congrats!


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

This is what it is all about.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

I almost virtually b!tch slapped you with that title...

Then I saw the cute new born squishy.. I have baby fever now, I may still b!tch slap for it now.

Congrats, she is beautiful.. damn you for giving me baby fever though...


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

Awwwe how gorgeous your precious angel is!


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

dblkman said:


> Thanks everyone....this is my first and only girl....we had our first boys talk as I rocked her to sleep and we both agreed (well guess I agreed) NO BOYS


Awww so precious! Sigh... my husband had that talk with our little girl when she was a baby as well. Sadly, it didn't take. LOL She has 3 little boys she is interested in... And she's only 6!!  

Congrats, man! Gorgeous little girl!


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Congratulations on your little beauty!


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

dblkman said:


> View attachment 1857
> 
> 
> Here she is....Aviance Symone Allen born Nov 15th, 7lb 9oz. She has my heart


She's a DOLL!! But she doesn't look happy about that "boys talk"!


----------



## galian84 (May 7, 2012)

Aw, congratulations =)


----------



## CO_MOM (Sep 14, 2012)

dblkman said:


> Thanks everyone....this is my first and only girl....we had our first boys talk as I rocked her to sleep and we both agreed (well guess I agreed) NO BOYS



LOL, that what my husband said too. Our girls are 13 and 10 now. The other day we heard a funny thing on the radio. The guy said him and his wife were using some new sleeping pills - birth control. They crush one up every morning in their teenage daughters food, and they sleep like babies. Had to laugh at that one!

Congrats on your daughter, beautiful name too!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Love the chubby cheeks. Congrats!


----------

